# Kimberley Echidna



## longqi (Jan 5, 2013)

Echidna find rewrites natural history books

Ok all you keen herpers
Here is an interesting bit of info
Probably more chance of a herper finding one than anyone else


----------



## Renenet (Jan 5, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing the link, Longqi.


----------



## spongebob (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes this is very interesting. I wonder if there is any recent aboriginal lore on their existence?


----------



## longqi (Jan 5, 2013)

spongebob said:


> Yes this is very interesting. I wonder if there is any recent aboriginal lore on their existence?



That is where any investigation would need to start

Considering the distance between Kimberleys and PNG I would would think there are probably fairly big differences
between these and the PNG ones??


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 5, 2013)

There are many paintings of long beaks in Western Arnhem (all in hematite though, indicating significant antiquity), some of the best are along the East Alligator above Cahills Crossing.

They (echidnas) are a prized gastronomic delight with Countrymen and given the differences between the Ozzy standard and the long beaks they would know if they are still around. But dont ask dont get. Look up the story of the supposedly extinct Golden Bandicoot.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's a link to the paper: Twentieth century occurrence of the Long-Beaked Echidna Zaglossus bruijnii in the Kimberley region of Australia - Pensoft

Will have to read it later today. They have asked the local Aboriginal people, some of whom have possible memories of this animal.


----------

